# Das kann doch nicht sein oder doch 1x gif



## Krone1 (2 Juni 2013)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Juni 2013)

doch kann ist nen ganz kleiner daihatsu mit riesen aufbau der wiegt nicht viel, daes gehopse macht der fahrer selber:thx::thumbup:​


----------



## Padderson (3 Juni 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> doch kann ist nen ganz kleiner daihatsu mit riesen aufbau der wiegt nicht viel, daes gehopse macht der fahrer selber:thx::thumbup:​



schon probiert?


----------



## CukeSpookem (3 Juni 2013)

Sieht aus wie ein Kühltransporter, wird wohl der Betriebsausflug der Zoopinguine sein.


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2013)

das ist aber ne heftige Nummer


----------



## DomiPaar (19 Juni 2013)

krass


----------

